# Rr sps



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

did you guys see the pics Fragbox posted on RC? I'm not a huge SPS fan and I'm drooling. They are frags so someone's got mother colonies somewhere. Since we commoners are no longer priviledged to see this stuff, I'd love it if some peeps would post their shipments here from time to time.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I saw his post, also in another Canadian forum.


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Link????????????


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

crab said:


> link????????????


+1!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

sorry...

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=22351841#post22351841


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Reef Raft as this?? http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10157


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

crab said:


> Reef Raft as this?? http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10157


Sort of. They are a wholesaler, don't really do retail anymore, unless you walk in with tons of cash.... 
Looks like March from "Fragbox" is selling sps frags that came from RR.


----------

